# Here is a Link for Naughty Knitters



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Knit your Own Kama Sutra
Twelve Playful Projects for Naughty Knitters

http://www.egotastic.com/2015/01/knit-your-way-through-the-kama-sutra/

:lol:


----------



## Lorilynn (Oct 17, 2014)

You've got to be kidding !!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Photos and explanations at: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/14/knitting-kama-sutra_n_6471946.html


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

This is absolutely hilarious!
Lots of work and thought went in to it.
What's next?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> This is absolutely hilarious!
> Lots of work and thought went in to it.
> What's next?


If you search, you'll find entire skeletons and all the internal organs (probably external ones too, though I haven't seen _them_ ... yet!) knitted and/or crocheted. It's astounding what some knitters-studying-anatomy work up to help them in the learning process!


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> Knit your Own Kama Sutra
> Twelve Playful Projects for Naughty Knitters
> 
> http://www.egotastic.com/2015/01/knit-your-way-through-the-kama-sutra/
> ...


I just have to speak up against this kind of url being put on our forum!
Call me a prude, but it and the pics on the right side smack of porno!
I have a great sense of humor, so don't accuse me of having none. Mine just does not include blue. Please,let us keep our forum clean.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> I just have to speak up against this kind of url being put on our forum!
> Call me a prude, but it and the pics on the right side smack of porno!
> I have a great sense of humor, so don't accuse me of having none. Mine just does not include blue. Please,let us keep our forum clean.


Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _whyever_ did you even click on the link?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jaygee28 said:


> I just have to speak up against this kind of url being put on our forum!
> Call me a prude, but it and the pics on the right side smack of porno!
> I have a great sense of humor, so don't accuse me of having none. Mine just does not include blue. Please,let us keep our forum clean.


Hey, it is craft and nothing wrong with posting it here.
Can't you at least admire how much went into this?
Knitted puppets in funny positions. Not even real people!!!
If this offends you, how do you get by every day?
Next time, don't look!!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you search, you'll find entire skeletons and all the internal organs (probably external ones too, though I haven't seen _them_ ... yet!) knitted and/or crocheted. It's astounding what some knitters-studying-anatomy work up to help them in the learning process!


You are right!
Amazing crafty people!
I'll never have patience for this.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitted+skeleton&qpvt=knitted+skeleton&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> You are right!
> Amazing crafty people!
> I'll never have patience for this.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitted+skeleton&qpvt=knitted+skeleton&FORM=IGRE


And knitted human organs: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitted%20human%20organs&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=knitted%20human%20organs&sc=0-11&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

peppered said:


> Hey, it is craft and nothing wrong with posting it here.
> Can't you at least admire how much went into this?
> Knitted puppets in funny positions. Not even real people!!!
> If this offends you, how do you get by every day?
> Next time, don't look!!!


I agree! Interesting use of knitting (loved the cowboy with his hat on)
Had it been real people, you might have a case, lighten up.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _why_ did you even click on the link?


Show me where the title warns me. The naughty portion I have seen before of jokes the girls have posted, and they have always been cute, funny and a little naughty in a clean way! The reference to Kama sutra (whatever that is) means nothing to me. I just picked up on the word "knit". So don't tell me I should have known what to expect! As soon as I realized what was there, you bet your booties I got out. I am 86, so I have seen a lot and I know what leans toward being porno, no matter how you try to cover it. Enough said!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jaygee28 said:


> Show me where the title warns me. The naughty portion I have seen before of jokes the girls have posted, and they have always been cute, funny and a little naughty in a clean way! The reference to Kama sutra (whatever that is) means nothing to me. I just picked up on the word "knit". So don't tell me I should have known what to expect! As soon as I realized what was there, you bet your booties I got out. I am 86, so I have seen a lot and I know what leans toward being porno, no matter how you try to cover it. Enough said!


KAMA SUTRA!
If you don't know what that is, well I don't know what to say.
It's been around for centuries and actually it is very interesting reading. And educational too.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And knitted human organs: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitted%20human%20organs&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=knitted%20human%20organs&sc=0-11&sp=-1&sk=


And I went and searched even more and found things made out of human hair.
BUT since there are sensitive people here, I won't post it.
Sorry......


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey, peppered, thank you for understanding. Honestly, I have never seen or heard of K S. I don't think I will look it up either. Will just stay ignorant of that, am sure my education won't suffer for the lack of it. Sorry I upset some people.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jaygee28 said:


> Hey, peppered, thank you for understanding. Honestly, I have never seen or heard of K S. I don't think I will look it up either. Will just stay ignorant of that, am sure my education won't suffer for the lack of it. Sorry I upset some people.


You are not upsetting anybody. And certainly nobody wants to upset you or anybody else.
But sometimes I wish people were not so afraid of new things.
I understand that maybe b/c of your upbringing, you might have different opinion on things then some of us.
Nothing wrong with that.
But still, even in your age, you can explore and not be like you said, ignorant.
Be curious and adventurous! Or at least just look. It makes for good conversations later.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When I see a reference to something I don't know, I look it up. 
Even _before_ the internet, I looked things up; that's what I had been taught to do. 
With the internet, I don't need to wait; just a click or two and I usually have the answer.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, I seem to have given you all a wrong impression. First, I have a moral level of my own. At my age, I have read, seen and heard as much and maybe more than some of you. I love to learn new things, am certainly not afraid. My mind is open up to a point and when something leads past that point, I turn around and leave it as something undesirable. Why subject ones self when it is not beneficial. What have you learned and gained from that site that is really good when there is so much cute, funny, beautiful and new stuff offered on this forum.
I really don't need advice to look up, read, try new things, since I am probably ahead of you on all that.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jaygee28 said:


> Wow, I seem to have given you all a wrong impression. First, I have a moral level of my own. At my age, I have read, seen and heard as much and maybe more than some of you. I love to learn new things, am certainly not afraid. My mind is open up to a point and when something leads past that point, I turn around and leave it as something undesirable. Why subject ones self when it is not beneficial. What have you learned and gained from that site that is really good when there is so much cute, funny, beautiful and new stuff offered on this forum.
> I really don't need advice to look up, read, try new things, since I am probably ahead of you on all that.


 in some ways you might be ahead but again it was knitted puppets that got you going.......


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

hahahha you can do it, but you dont want to see it. ROFL.


----------



## TheWorldIsALie (Jun 12, 2014)

Myself and my partner have been trying for the last six months and have a lot of tales. We should probably post them elsewhere though........


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Much ado about nothing,if it offends don't read it, the heading should have warned those easy offended and after all it is knitting.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

ok, so we've learned that people get offended. What I don't understand is why those that are offended need to make a spectacle of it. Just back out of the topic gracefully. For those of us that Aren't offended, we don't mind it being on the forum. I had a good laugh!


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oops, I seem to hit a nerve in some of your twisted warped minds, who don't seem to be able to correctly read the posts I made.
No, it was not the puppets, it was what the knitter had them doing (puppets are supposed to be cute and funny). I do not know about the rest because at the first pic when it dawned on me, I then got out of there. Yes, I got offended and I did not go any further! 
Cakes, you don't make sense.
Others - read my posts again and you will understand I was not forewarned as the heading did NOT tell me there was filth ahead!
Anyway, we have all had our fun. ROTFL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> ... Others - read my posts again and you will understand I was not forewarned as the heading did NOT tell me there was filth ahead!
> Anyway, we have all had our fun. ROTFL


It was only thanks to the performance of "such filth" that any of us came into being.

No one forces anyone else to click on any topic or any link.

I am Charlie. I defend the right of others to say what they will, whether or not I agree with what they say. Je suis Charlie!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Oops, I seem to hit a nerve in some of your twisted warped minds, who don't seem to be able to correctly read the posts I made.
> No, it was not the puppets, it was what the knitter had them doing (puppets are supposed to be cute and funny). I do not know about the rest because at the first pic when it dawned on me, I then got out of there. Yes, I got offended and I did not go any further!
> Cakes, you don't make sense.
> Others - read my posts again and you will understand I was not forewarned as the heading did NOT tell me there was filth ahead!
> Anyway, we have all had our fun. ROTFL


Jaygee28, Since I was the original poster, I thought I would weigh in. I absolutely respect your right to opine about what you like or don't on this forum. Our posts frequently show many a display of knitting tastes, some cute some naughty. This post was funny because of what people create with their knitting and how they use their knitting. I thought of the time and effort to create these figures, it was funny and silly to me-I did not linger on the use of them, they were after all, puppets.
Regarding the Kama Sutra, I learned what it was late in life and now it's your turn at age 86. Just knowing what it is, won't affect you.
I DID warn readers by saying: Here is a Link for NAUGHTY Knitters and I added a BLUSHING Smiley Face AND the post said Kama Sutra. I could not forsee who may or may not know what that book is. You have 20 years on me and know a lot of things I probably don't, but it won't hurt you to learn that the Kama Sutra book is not just an exclusive sex manual; it presents itself as a guide to a virtuous and gracious living that discusses the nature of love, family life and other aspects pertaining to pleasure oriented faculties of human life. The Kama Sutra is one of the oldest and most notable of a group of texts that historians attribute to be composed between 400 BCE and 200 CE. The knitter in the article obviously thought it was worthwhile! So, I get your point, in the future if I post anything someone might consider naughty, I will type a BIG WARNING up front. AND be careful when you go into the CHAT Section, lots of naughties there sometimes! 
Toby's Mom

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this link. I appreciate the knitting skills and the creativity. And I had a good laugh seeing the knitted skeletons


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Ooooops, I've just spit my coffee over the laptop. Hilarious. I love them. Better not knit them for my little grandson's school bazaars though. :XD:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, Toby's mom for your understanding. I guess our definition of naughty is quite different. Sorry that I missed your blushing smily but I may not have taken that to be what I consider dirty. Sorry, but I can't call it clean fun. Appreciate your offer to put a warning up.
Again, thank you for a very nice post and I am sorry to have ruffled so many feathers. I shall try to keep my mouth shut next time I inadvertantly open something like that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Thank you, Toby's mom for your understanding. I guess our definition of naughty is quite different. Sorry that I missed your blushing smily but I may not have taken that to be what I consider dirty. Sorry, but I can't call it clean fun. Appreciate your offer to put a warning up.
> Again, thank you for a very nice post and I am sorry to have ruffled so many feathers. I shall try to keep my mouth shut next time I inadvertantly open something like that.


Do not censor yourself, this is a free country! in America and Knitting Paradise you can say what you think, not everyone has to agree.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Never mind Kama Sutra I had to look up the meaning of ROTFL!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

ROTFL, Rolling On The Floor Laughing; indicates great amusement at something in a discussion group, etc. My gdd schooled me, but I had forgotten, I forget what I don't use.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It was only thanks to the performance of "such filth" that any of us came into being.
> 
> No one forces anyone else to click on any topic or any link.
> 
> I am Charlie. I defend the right of others to say what they will, whether or not I agree with what they say. Je suis Charlie!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That could be interesting.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That could be interesting.


Right? :-D :-D


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _whyever_ did you even click on the link?


You took the words out of my mouth, it did warn you what it was about,why the hell click on it if it was going to offend you.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

GrannyAnnie said:


> Never mind Kama Sutra I had to look up the meaning of ROTFL!


I knew Kama Sutra, but I didn't know ROTFL either. Had to refer to a list my niece gave me. As an aside, I don't think I have the flexibility those knitted puppets have!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _whyever_ did you even click on the link?


What she said :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. Really!!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

When I saw naught knitters I thought it was referencing the Knitting shop in Murphreesboro, TN called Knaught Knitters.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess it's true, anything can be knit!


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

(I just have to speak up against this kind of url being put on our forum!
Call me a prude, but it and the pics on the right side smack of porno!
I have a great sense of humor, so don't accuse me of having none. Mine just does not include blue. Please,let us keep our forum clean.)


Oh for heavens sake, just lighten up. You must have had at least a little curiosity otherwise you wouldn't have clicked on the link. if it had been of real people and not the craft we are all interested in then, fine, one would have a right to complain. Next time just don't look!!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jaygee28 said:


> Thank you, Toby's mom for your understanding. I guess our definition of naughty is quite different. Sorry that I missed your blushing smily but I may not have taken that to be what I consider dirty. Sorry, but I can't call it clean fun. Appreciate your offer to put a warning up.
> Again, thank you for a very nice post and I am sorry to have ruffled so many feathers. I shall try to keep my mouth shut next time I inadvertantly open something like that.


Sex is only dirty if done right. Woody Allen


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Jessic-Jean - I follow you very closely on KP as I find your thoughts to be of great interest and value.
THIS ONE IS THE BEST I have seen. Je suis Charlie ausi (also)



Jessica-Jean said:


> It was only thanks to the performance of "such filth" that any of us came into being.
> 
> No one forces anyone else to click on any topic or any link.
> 
> I am Charlie. I defend the right of others to say what they will, whether or not I agree with what they say. Je suis Charlie!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

This was funny. It's good to laugh.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

And are in the colour "Shades of Grey"????


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Love your avatar!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _whyever_ did you even click on the link?


Can you PM me IF you get an answer to your question. It's one I've been posing for a few years now. Thanks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jaygee28 said:


> Wow, I seem to have given you all a wrong impression. First, I have a moral level of my own. At my age, I have read, seen and heard as much and maybe more than some of you. I love to learn new things, am certainly not afraid. My mind is open up to a point and when something leads past that point, I turn around and leave it as something undesirable. Why subject ones self when it is not beneficial. What have you learned and gained from that site that is really good when there is so much cute, funny, beautiful and new stuff offered on this forum.
> I really don't need advice to look up, read, try new things, since I am probably ahead of you on all that.


At your age you've read, seen, and heard as much and maybe more......... And yet you didn't know there was a Movie in the late 60's called Kama Sutra? I was the only one "old" enough to see it of my friends but the ticket taker said because I was pregnant at the time I could go in. She thought I was underage. All my friends were too young according to the theater.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> At your age you've read, seen, and heard as much and maybe more......... And yet you didn't know there was a Movie in the late 60's called Kama Sutra? I was the only one "old" enough to see it of my friends but the ticket taker said because I was pregnant at the time I could go in. She thought I was underage. All my friends were too young according to the theater.


I met this summer a man who was one of the actors in that film. He was a total cliche. But I could not resist an Indian Jew. Actually I did resist him. But he was hilarious for the month.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=6697607&t=312727

 link 

Link to requested thread.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Do not censor yourself, this is a free country! in America and Knitting Paradise you can say what you think, not everyone has to agree.


I think is funny, nothing wrong with KAMA SUTRA! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It was only thanks to the performance of "such filth" that any of us came into being.
> 
> No one forces anyone else to click on any topic or any link.
> 
> I am Charlie. I defend the right of others to say what they will, whether or not I agree with what they say. Je suis Charlie!


I agree with your whole statement, and {such filth} is what makes life interesting and fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Show me where the title warns me. The naughty portion I have seen before of jokes the girls have posted, and they have always been cute, funny and a little naughty in a clean way! The reference to Kama sutra (whatever that is) means nothing to me. I just picked up on the word "knit". So don't tell me I should have known what to expect! As soon as I realized what was there, you bet your booties I got out. I am 86, so I have seen a lot and I know what leans toward being porno, no matter how you try to cover it. Enough said!


The title gives fair warning. Naughty Knitters. Maybe next time you should avoid anything that says "naughty, tad naughty" in the title. Then you wont be offended.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

peppered said:


> This is absolutely hilarious!
> Lots of work and thought went in to it.
> What's next?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> ROTFL, Rolling On The Floor Laughing; indicates great amusement at something in a discussion group, etc. My gdd schooled me, but I had forgotten, I forget what I don't use.


Thanks for the definition, I was wondering about that also.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

To JJ, I am sorry about the way you came into being. The truth is that I, and later my two children came into being from Love.
It amazes me how many of you can read my posts and not understand what I have said a number of times. I shouldn't have to repeat, but will do so again in hopes they don't jump to their own conclusions this time. Afterwards I shall give up on them as hopeless or illiterate.
I am honest when I say I did not know and have never seen anything about what Kama Sutra is or means, so quit ignoring that fact! From what you all say, I am sure I don't want to know either.
Also, you must have overlooked that I seem to have a different definition of "naughty" since I have seen numerous cute jokes that have been called that and I did not find them offensive. But, they did not cross the clean line that has been done with puppets. There again I explained why I clicked on the site. The word knit is what I clicked on to see something I might be interested in, as I do with many of the urls posted here. I did not notice the blushing smiley, - my bad! 
So, I remain not guilty of the things you seem to accuse me of. I give up on trying to explain myself to those of you who can't understand the written word. 'Bye for now


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Do y0u know there is an group knitting vaginas with babies being born to educate non-English speaking women?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica Jean..as usual, you are spot on.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have read the book too. I think the site was done in jest & it's very cute & funny. It's a long long way from porn!!!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have read the book too. I think the site was done in jest & it's very cute & funny. It's a long long way from porn!!!


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

I thought it was funny and quite clever.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well you were warned in the TITLE.
If you don't want to read these topics-- just don't open them.
I personally thought they were funny. A lot of work to knit.
JMHO !!!!


jaygee28 said:


> I just have to speak up against this kind of url being put on our forum!
> Call me a prude, but it and the pics on the right side smack of porno!
> I have a great sense of humor, so don't accuse me of having none. Mine just does not include blue. Please,let us keep our forum clean.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

peppered said:


> This is absolutely hilarious!
> Lots of work and thought went in to it.
> What's next?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

jaygee28 said:


> Hey, peppered, thank you for understanding. Honestly, I have never seen or heard of K S. I don't think I will look it up either. Will just stay ignorant of that, am sure my education won't suffer for the lack of it. Sorry I upset some people.


for heaven's sake don't pick up '50 shades of grey' then it's not a paint chart! :lol:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

well, guess what. I had no idea of what Kama Sutra was either. I must be a hick from the sticks, huh? and I'm sorry, but I sure could find better things to knit with my time; and jaygee28 is entitled to her opinion without being judged by you perfect people.!


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ha, ha, Elly69, that was funny. Is that what you thought it was when you first heard those words? 
I heard of the book back when it first came out, but I never thought of making it into a joke (and a corny one at that).


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

train said:


> well, guess what. I had no idea of what Kama Sutra was either. I must be a hick from the sticks, huh? and I'm sorry, but I sure could find better things to knit with my time; and jaygee28 is entitled to her opinion without being judged by you perfect people.!


Thank you train. Finally, someone who really read my posts. Glad to meet you.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

jaygee28 said:


> Ha, ha, Elly69, that was funny. Is that what you thought it was when you first heard those words?
> I heard of the book back when it first came out, but I never thought of making it into a joke (and a corny one at that).


no I knew what they were and I have read them and no worse than the karma sutra in a way it was rather sad


----------



## Knitknacker (Apr 18, 2012)

I love it! "Make love not war" as we old hippies used to say.
I think we could do with more of that philosophy in these troubled times.
It's only sex and they all look as though they are enjoying themselves ... such clever and well crafted knitting.

I do agree that the photo on the right hand side of Jodie Marshe's "assets" was rather gratuitous. I felt it smacked of cashing in on the subject matter


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> ... you didn't know there was a Movie in the late 60's called Kama Sutra? ...


I missed that movie. I'm sure it was showing in NYC, but my income (next to nil) limited my attendance at movies. Now, I try searching for it online, and only a more recent one shows up.  Oh, well. No biggie.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

elly69 said:


> for heaven's sake don't pick up '50 shades of grey' then it's not a paint chart! :lol:


The paint chart comment is perfect!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> To JJ, I am sorry about the way you came into being. The truth is that I, and later my two children came into being from Love. ...


So far as I know, Love alone - _without_ intercourse - can*not* produce offspring.

No need to feel sorry about the way I came to be; my parents were in love and married more than a year before I arrived. I checked the dates on the original documents as a teenager.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I just saw this one.
Not really related but if it is truth, very interesting reading from history. I know things are still happening now everywhere and it is all covered up.
The whole world is twisted since life began but someone gets offended by knitted puppets?


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

JJ it was in your own words - performance of such filth - not "intercourse" that I was referring to. And I never felt the need to check records of my parents. 
Please, can you just drop the subject now? I have!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Oops, I seem to hit a nerve in some of your twisted warped minds, who don't seem to be able to correctly read the posts I made.
> No, it was not the puppets, it was what the knitter had them doing (puppets are supposed to be cute and funny). I do not know about the rest because at the first pic when it dawned on me, I then got out of there. Yes, I got offended and I did not go any further!
> Cakes, you don't make sense.
> Others - read my posts again and you will understand I was not forewarned as the heading did NOT tell me there was *filth* ahead!
> Anyway, we have all had our fun. ROTFL





jaygee28 said:


> JJ it was in your own words - performance of such filth - not "intercourse" that I was referring to. And I never felt the need to check records of my parents.
> *Please, can you just drop the subject now? I have!*


JG, was it indeed you who typed the above?? No one hijacked your KP identity? If you typed it, didn't you recognize my use of the word 'filth' was lifted/borrowed from _your own text_??

If you do not wish to receive another e-mail announcing further posts in this topic, you don't need to ask others to drop it. All you need to do is click on the word "Unwatch" just above the column of messages. Do that, and never another word from this topic will enter your inbox. Others who are still watching/commenting will continue to do so to their hearts' content.

To my not-at-all-twisted-nor-warped mind, for those puppets to have been at all pornographic, they would need to have been far more life-like. No genitalia were on view; I doubt that they were even part of the knitted puppets. There wasn't any lower-body hair that I could see. None of the 'bodily fluids' (as they say on the crime programs) were represented.

What (personally) I find more objectionable than knitted puppets in acrobatic positions is the manufacturers and media who encourage women to wear makeup. What is makeup for? I learned in college that it's to make a woman's face look as it does at the time of orgasm. Well, _had_ I been a user of makeup, _that_ factoid would probably have convinced me to stop it immediately - and save a bundle of cash in the long run.

Keep well.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

ROTFL


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, Love alone - _without_ intercourse - can*not* produce offspring.
> 
> No need to feel sorry about the way I came to be; my parents were in love and married more than a year before I arrived. I checked the dates on the original documents as a teenager.


I love that you checked into that! I did too, but I knew my parents weren't married at my conception, but I wasn't convinced that I was theirs! Haha


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _whyever_ did you even click on the link?


Some people are extremely innocent. They still believe that the stork brings the babies and leaves them in the cabbage patch. I believe that KPers have to be 18 years old to join so we are not corrupting minors. I agree, the title suggests the contents and if your are of a delicate persuasion then you should not have been tempted to open the threat.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jaygee28 said:


> I just have to speak up against this kind of url being put on our forum!
> Call me a prude, but it and the pics on the right side smack of porno!
> I have a great sense of humor, so don't accuse me of having none. Mine just does not include blue. Please,let us keep our forum clean.


Sorry but to call you a prude would be an understatement. This smacks of porno????? Hey, a quick search of the net can turn up some real porno sites if you are interested. They would probably curl your hair and burn your eyeballs right out of your head. There is worse depicted on everyday TV, in prime time too.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jaygee28 said:


> Show me where the title warns me. The naughty portion I have seen before of jokes the girls have posted, and they have always been cute, funny and a little naughty in a clean way! The reference to Kama sutra (whatever that is) means nothing to me. I just picked up on the word "knit". So don't tell me I should have known what to expect! As soon as I realized what was there, you bet your booties I got out. I am 86, so I have seen a lot and I know what leans toward being porno, no matter how you try to cover it. Enough said!


Your comments


> The reference to Kama sutra (whatever that is) means nothing to me.


 Honestly, you have never heard of the Kama Sutra? You must have lead an extremely sheltered life. I went to a convent school in the 1940s and early 1950s and I had heard about the Kama Sutra when I was at school. I asked the nuns what it was and they told me. But your definition of porno is extremely limited. It may offend your delicate disposition but most of us here are far more broad minded. Not to worry, in future I suggest that you just read the threads in 'main' that way you will not have to face the trials and tribulations of reading the porno that you imagine is being posted in General Chit Chat.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

peppered said:


> You are not upsetting anybody. And certainly nobody wants to upset you or anybody else.
> But sometimes I wish people were not so afraid of new things.
> I understand that maybe b/c of your upbringing, you might have different opinion on things then some of us.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I see a reference to something I don't know, I look it up.
> Even _before_ the internet, I looked things up; that's what I had been taught to do.
> With the internet, I don't need to wait; just a click or two and I usually have the answer.


Yes, it is called an education, and that is why you can discuss so many, many topics. I note that you are always willing to help people with their question regarding knitting, patterns etc. Your information stems from your enquiring mind and your thirst for knowledge. My mother had a saying when we asked her a question we could have researched ourselves "use your head, it is there for more reasons than growing hair on". She would not spoon feed us information if she knew we could look the answer up in the many books we had in the house. We did not have public libraries in Perth when I was a child but we had books in the home.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jaygee28 said:


> Wow, I seem to have given you all a wrong impression. First, I have a moral level of my own. At my age, I have read, seen and heard as much and maybe more than some of you. I love to learn new things, am certainly not afraid. My mind is open up to a point and when something leads past that point, I turn around and leave it as something undesirable. Why subject ones self when it is not beneficial. What have you learned and gained from that site that is really good when there is so much cute, funny, beautiful and new stuff offered on this forum.
> I really don't need advice to look up, read, try new things, since I am probably ahead of you on all that.


I very much doubt you are ahead of some of us here on KP. Some of us have seen and experience life in the raw, we have had experiences that you would not dream about. We are not all city born and bred and a lot of us have had a very hard life. A lot of us know about life on the steamy side. Do you have any personal friends who are also 'working girls' and by that I do not mean women who work in offices, shops, etc. Are any of your friends gay, bi, trans? Do you personally know anyone who has done 'porridge'. Perhaps not, methinks you have had a very closeted life, especially if you claim that you have never heard of the Kama Sutra.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cakes said:


> hahahha you can do it, but you dont want to see it. ROFL.


 Sent tongue in cheek. Sorry, did I miss something. Where did she say she has ever actually 'done it'. Nah, the storks bring the babies, cakes, they leave them in the cabbage patch. Don't you know that! That is why some women do not have children, they do not grow cabbages in their back gardens.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> ... Do you personally know anyone who has done 'porridge'. ...


Thank you for widening my vocabulary this morning! :thumbup: 
I hadn't come across that term before, but an online dictionary has it. http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-definition/to%20do%20porridge


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but to call you a prude would be an understatement. This smacks of porno????? Hey, a quick search of the net can turn up some real porno sites if you are interested. They would probably curl your hair and burn your eyeballs right out of your head. There is worse depicted on everyday TV, in prime time too.


Come on Research Queen EveeeeeeM - provide her with some links.

The OP should have written that the knit dolls were "playing".

Still cannot figure out porridge.


----------



## Pmaree (Aug 26, 2014)

What is karma sutra?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pmaree said:


> What is karma sutra?


It's Kama Sutra. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kama_Sutra


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

elly69 said:


> for heaven's sake don't pick up '50 shades of grey' then it's not a paint chart! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

.Jessica-Jean wrote:
So far as I know, Love alone - without intercourse - cannot produce offspring.


and intercourse, without love, can produce lots and lots of offspring.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

train said:


> ... and intercourse, without love, can produce lots and lots of offspring.


More's the pity!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Come on Research Queen EveeeeeeM - provide her with some links.
> 
> The OP should have written that the knit dolls were "playing".
> 
> Still cannot figure out porridge.


porridge is a pommie :lol: for doing time in prison


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Come on Research Queen EveeeeeeM - provide her with some links.
> 
> The OP should have written that the knit dolls were "playing".
> 
> Still cannot figure out porridge.


To do porridge is a Pommie slang term for going to prison. You are not familiar with the BBC comedy series from the 70s, with Ronnie Barker.

I think there would be episodes on youtube.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Who is a Pommie?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SQM said:


> Who is a Pommie?


Australian slang for British folk.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Australian slang for British folk.


I like your location line. Who did the Spanish steal it from?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the phrasing of the topic's title gives fair warning, and the first line of the original post references the Kama Sutra, just _whyever_ did you even click on the link?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Ooooops, I've just spit my coffee over the laptop. Hilarious. I love them. Better not knit them for my little grandson's school bazaars though. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for widening my vocabulary this morning! :thumbup:
> I hadn't come across that term before, but an online dictionary has it. http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-definition/to%20do%20porridge


Porridge is a UK sitcom - a favourite for me. Just finished a rerun here. 
A feature film also titled Porridge (the movie was released under the title Doing Time in the United States)

BTW I do know some porridge people.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

A feature film also titled Porridge (the movie was released under the title Doing Time in the United States)

I just found it on youtube, so when my sound decides to come to the party, I can watch it. It is named Porridge.
Wish I could lipread.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SQM said:


> I like your location line. Who did the Spanish steal it from?


It means I was born and raised on an island, Formentera, Spain. And now I live in California.

When I go back, I take off the (now California).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> It means I was born and raised on an island, Formentera, Spain. And now I live in California.
> 
> When I go back, I take off the (now California).


Now that I am critiquing your avatar, etc., what does your name mean?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SQM said:


> Now that I am critiquing your avatar, etc., what does your name mean?


Thais is my first name. Findsafeather is a nickname I acquired while working on site in the Mojave desert in my previous life as an archaeologist. Any other questions?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool.

And yes indeed I have another question. Thanks.

Is Thais a man's name?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

No, it's an Opera, a goddess, and a historical figure. Pronounced Ty-eese.

What does SQM stand for?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> No, it's an Opera, a goddess, and a historical figure. Pronounced Ty-eese.
> 
> What does SQM stand for?


My initials with the Q being an affectation that my Evil Republican Twin Bro and I started using in 7th grade.

What opera? Great name. Bravi to your parents.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SQM said:


> My initials with the Q being an affectation that my Evil Republican Twin Bro and I started using in 7th grade.
> 
> What opera? Great name. Bravi to your parents.


The name of the Opera is Thais. My parents were going to name me zeus if I was a boy, so we'll hold off on the applause 

Are you working on any knitting projects today?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> The name of the Opera is Thais. My parents were going to name me zeus if I was a boy, so we'll hold off on the applause
> 
> Are you working on any knitting projects today?


Sounds like your parents were (are) cultured hippies. I am working on a sleeveless tunic with open sides and one bit of intarsia. I am awaiting some yarn to make a friend of mine a Chicago Bears scarf which has no interest for me but she is helping me look for apts in Chicago.

Are you a super knitter? What are you making? To stay on topic - I hope it is a bit naughty.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SQM said:


> Sounds like your parents were (are) cultured hippies. I am working on a sleeveless tunic with open sides and one bit of intarsia. I am awaiting some yarn to make a friend of mine a Chicago Bears scarf which has no interest for me but she is helping me look for apts in Chicago.
> 
> Are you a super knitter? What are you making? To stay on topic - I hope it is a bit naughty.


Unfortunately I'm fresh out of willy warmers. Not particularly "super" but definitely proficient. I did just finish a crochet toy for my God daughter (stayed up all night to finish it) she turned two today.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

That's a Happypotamus by HeidiBears. I'm working on another granny square toy, a sea turtle, which my mother requested, because she's still a child at heart. I did about a thousand knitted spiral hats for Christmas gifts and charity, so I decided to let my needles rest and get some toys completed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Your hippo is swell! ( I did not imply that your hips have swelled.)


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

SQM said:


> Your hippo is swell! ( I did not imply that your hips have swelled.)


Duly noted!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> My initials with the Q being an affectation that my Evil Republican Twin Bro and I started using in 7th grade.
> 
> What opera? Great name. Bravi to your parents.


You may not be familiar with Massenet's opera, so I am posting a link for you if you would like to watch






You may be more familiar with this, though


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You may not be familiar with Massenet's opera, so I am posting a link for you if you would like to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You may not be familiar with Massenet's opera, so I am posting a link for you if you would like to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

I just joined here and I have to say I found the Naughty Knitters link and the link showing all the knitted naughties to be absolutely hilarious! And yes I knew right off what Kama Sutra meant. LOL I had an older brother (by 11 yrs) and given the inquisitive child I was did a good bit of snooping through his "libraby" at the tender age of 11. 

I'm almost 60 now, but things like this doesn't bother me one least bit. My fun loving personality enjoys having something to laugh at & about.

Now I am a Correctional Officer in a maximum security prison unit in the US (Texas), but I have never heard any of the offenders there use the term "Porridge" (Doing Time in prison), and I've been there for 9 yrs. Maybe it is demographic to certain states? Just found it odd there is a movie out using that title & I've never heard it used in my work environment.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nakia said:


> ... Now I am a Correctional Officer in a maximum security prison unit in the US (Texas), but I have never heard any of the offenders there use the term "Porridge" (Doing Time in prison), and I've been there for 9 yrs. Maybe it is demographic to certain states? Just found it odd there is a movie out using that title & I've never heard it used in my work environment.


I'm guessing it's more of a UK and Commonwealth term than US. Is the word 'porridge' even used here to refer to hot cereal? I've only read it in books; never heard it used in conversation.

I'm guessing that its origin may be in the usual breakfast that was served in some jails ... in a country that _does_ use the word porridge.


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

That's what I was thinking when I read the meaning given was for the UK. It was the mention of a movie/feature in the US about doing time in prison being named that that made me wonder about it. 

I don't find porridge or the word used much at all in my parts. Pancakes are the mainstay more often for breakfast chow in the unit I work. Maybe "Doing Pancake" didn't sound as alluring of a title for a feature. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nakia said:


> That's what I was thinking when I read the meaning given was for the UK. It was the mention of a movie/feature in the US about doing time in prison being named that that made me wonder about it.
> 
> I don't find porridge or the word used much at all in my parts. Pancakes are the mainstay more often for breakfast chow in the unit I work. Maybe "Doing Pancake" didn't sound as alluring of a title for a feature. LOL





GladOak said:


> ... A feature film also titled Porridge (the movie was released under the title Doing Time _in the United States_) ...


Pancakes you say? Yum! Are prisoners allowed to knit? ALL the time?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pancakes you say? Yum! Are prisoners allowed to knit? ALL the time?


I am sure Martha Stewart was giving classes in the cooler. Come back to the NY and commit a federal crime and you will be sent to Club Fed where you can rejoin the workforce knitting license plates.


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pancakes you say? Yum! Are prisoners allowed to knit? ALL the time?


 :lol: Not in the unit I work at. At least I hope they never get given pointy objects as a past time. :hunf:

I work in an 'all male' unit. Would be interesting to see some of their creations if they did. LOL


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

SQM said:


> I am sure Martha Stewart was giving classes in the cooler. Come back to the NY and commit a federal crime and you will be sent to Club Fed where you can rejoin the workforce knitting license plates.


 :mrgreen: Now she would be able to pull that one off (the knitted license plates) And I think I recall something about her getting to continue her crafts while she was "slaving away" during her stay. LOL

Wonder if she has a line of plates in the latest designer colors. Note to self~~must search for knitted license plates by Martha Stewart. :lol: :roll:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And knitted human organs: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitted%20human%20organs&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=knitted%20human%20organs&sc=0-11&sp=-1&sk=


Actually, Jessica-Jean, this must be a popular interest for many different sorts of crafts people. Several years ago, I saw some pretty fantastic 3D body parts, *nothing x rated,* crafted from wire. One that particularly stands out in my mind is an intricate wire recreation of the spinal column. The maker's daughter (I think) had a spinal injury, and the sculpture includes that injury. Pretty amazing way to work through all the feelings she must have been having at the time! I am not so talented to do this, so I admire and respect those who can.


----------

